# Paph. Lola Bird



## papheteer (Mar 17, 2015)

I was super amazed when I saw this opened this morning. The most impressive bloom for me so far! Super flat and huge flower! Too bad about the dorsal and weak stem. I can't seem to capture in photo how impressive it is in person. Bought 2 years ago as a small seedling from Orchid Inn.


----------



## labskaus (Mar 17, 2015)

Super nice flower, but I agree on ist shortcomings.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks nice!


----------



## troy (Mar 17, 2015)

It looks like a phrag, what is this cross?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2015)

great roots too!


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 17, 2015)

Beautiful plant and flower! I'd love to see results of this crossed onto a nice Fanaticum, Liberty Taiwan, ML, or really any other Parvi. Troy, Lola Bird is emersonii x micranthum.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 17, 2015)

It does have nice color. I think there is a good chance that the dorsal will look better in the years ahead, but stems don't seem to change much for me from year to year. Oh well, that's what wire supports are for.

Mike


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 17, 2015)

Cute


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2015)

Very Nice. Congrats. getting a Lola Bird to bloom at all is an accomplishment. Pretty hairy.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes congrats!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 17, 2015)

Great result for this cross. Good job getting it to flower.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! I don't find it hard or slow to grow. It's definitely one of the fastest in my collection. I have another in very low sheath. It has much darker foliage.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2015)

Lovely color and patterns.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh wow, I like it!


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2015)

Lola Bird is a real cutie. Be nice to her...it's her first bloom
after all and the colors are sooooo pretty.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 18, 2015)

Very nice healthy plant. 

More proof in the quality of Orchid Inn stock.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 18, 2015)

A fast and easy Lola Bird is worth hanging on to no matter what. The dorsal could easily be better on another flowering. I'd be more concerned about the weak stem overall, but that could also improve on a bigger plant. Keep growing it well.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2015)

troy said:


> It looks like a phrag, what is this cross?



 What?!
emersonii x micranthum


----------



## khrisna.9 (Mar 18, 2015)

Love it. But it can be only in my dream coz my country is too hot for them.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 18, 2015)

gnathaniel said:


> Beautiful plant and flower! I'd love to see results of this crossed onto a nice Fanaticum, Liberty Taiwan, ML, or really any other Parvi. Troy, Lola Bird is emersonii x micranthum.



have you seen Paph. Saeka Mochizuki? 





Paph. Lola Bird x malipoense!!! One day....


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, wow~ it's amazing how strong micranthum shows up while malipoense does not although it takes up half the genes! Well, I guess the shape is sorta malipo. a good one. would love to have that one around.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 19, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Oh, wow~ it's amazing how strong micranthum shows up while malipoense does not although it takes up half the genes! Well, I guess the shape is sorta malipo. a good one. would love to have that one around.



The tessellations would not be this strong just from 1/4 micranthum. The malipoense must be playing a strong supporting role there. 

But, damn, that's a nice flower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice petal/pouch combo.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 21, 2015)

That last flower is very special.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 21, 2015)

papheteer said:


> have you seen Paph. Saeka Mochizuki?
> 
> Paph. Lola Bird x malipoense!!! One day....



Wow! :drool: No, I hadn't, but that is incredibly nice. Great reminder of the huge and as-yet relatively unexplored breeding potential of Parvisepalum, both inter- and intra-subgenus.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 23, 2015)

micranthum made many great crosses...this is very nice.


----------

